# One-Legged Chick *Update*



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

My one-legged chick Una is now six weeks old and doing great! Here she is:










She and her brother Mo learned about mealworms today. Boy did that get their attention!










They are some of the cuddliest birds I have ever had. They just want to sit in my lap and be petted all the time. Honestly, they're friendlier than my dog. (Not that that's saying much.)

I want to do therapy volunteer work with Una. She is especially fond of laps and cuddles and I think it would be neat because she's "different" herself.

So yep, just felt like showing off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She has every right to be shown off! I'm happy you gave her a chance. She seems very sweet.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A happy story!!!


----------

